# MY SALT TANK AND INHIBITORS



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

SOHAL TANG









BLACK DOGFACE PUFFER









FRENCH ANGEL









YELLOW TAIL POMA ANGEL









STARS AND STRIPES PUFFER









ANNULARIS ANGEL


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

QUEEN ANGEL


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

CLOWN TRIGGER


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

THE TANK


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

is that live rock??? is that what they call a brackish tank??? how much do you have invested in the fish alone???


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

nice!!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

beautiful


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very cool pack! sweet tank!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice one


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

dude sweet tank









all dog face puffers look 2d to me :laugh:

what size is it?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great lookin fish and tank :nod:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I really need to start a salt water tank now.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

You are the salt god.







But don't let it go to your head.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

sweeeeet not wait this is saltwater lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I wanna smooch the dogface puffer









Awesome man!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

lol xenon!!!
that puffer does look nice though
so does the stars and stripes!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Wow Pack..... Thats All I can Say.... Spectacular Shots and Fish!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks guys for the kind words..i have a dealer here in the bay area so i've gotten my fish at very very good price...half of the price of what they usually go for..


----------

